# Update on puppy with "popping" hip - FHO surgery mentioned.



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is an update to my post a week ago. My original vet was unsure of what the popping was, took xrays that to her looked normal. Took my 7 month old Sadie to another vet (one who does PennHip xrays). He didn't do the PennHip xray for dx as it can be felt and heard. He also saw some abnormalities in regular xray from my original vet. She has hip dysplasia. She was limping for about a minute yesterday one time and a slight limp a couple times today. Up until then no limp whatsoever and she does not slow down, just has had the popping hips for the last 3 weeks. Right now the plan is he has her on Rimadyl twice daily and she is to rest for the next 2 weeks. Taken out on a leash to do her business. After the 2 weeks we will recheck on how I think she's doing. We're taking a wait and see approach. He can feel the joint popping in and out of socket but says there is a small chance with some rest it could heal back in place where it should be. He explained 3 choices of surgery - FHO, TPO and total hip replacement. He himself has a golden with dysplasia and opted for the TPO on his golden. In his opinion if it comes down to it we could go with either the FHO or TPO. I asked him what his opinion was and he would go with FHO if it comes down to surgery for her. I'd love some experienced opinions on what the surgery and outcome of is like. If we end up having to do the FHO will she still be able live a comfortable "dogs life" complete with pain free ball and frisbee chasing? I don't expect her to win any agility contests but do want her to have a happy, comfortable, activity filled life after surgery as she has now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you and your pup are going through this. I have no personal experience (knocking on wood) but wish you all the best.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry for you diagnosis. I too have an HD dog, she was diagnosed as a young puppy. I agree if you can wait as long as possible do, some dogs do grow out of their symptoms and do just fine with management. Some do show pain and need to be treated. A few things I am sure the vet told you, keep her weight down, joint supplements can help, and with the weather being the way it is take her swimming as much as possible. Don't over do but it will help keep her muscles strong without too much pressure on the joint. 

Just my 2¢ FHO is a good surgery, many dogs have it and do very well. THR is another very good (expensive) option, we went the THR route for my dog. Think long and hard before considering a TPO. That is a puppy procedure, it must be done before the dog has completely grown. Usually I don't think they do it past 10 or 11 months. However it is a radical procedure and many surgeons now frown on it. It was the procedure of choice years ago, but they find in the long run those dogs need more help as a result of the early surgery. Many develop severe arthritis, and have pain issues. Don't take my word for it, talk to orthopedic surgeons. My surgeon flat out told me if I want that procedure find another vet who will do it. I didn't want it, I was just asking questions. 

We chose the THR more or less for esthetic reasons over the FHO. I was told that with the FHO the dog "could" be lower on that hip, and stride shorter on that side. Not a guarantee, but "could". I did not want a constant reminder. My surgeon operated on Teddi's worst hip (her right side) two days after her 1st birthday, and I am pleased to say she is doing excellent!!! He did say he has never done a bilateral THR either. 

Another thing look around and see if you have a good veterinary teaching hospital in your area. If you need to do the surgery (I hope you don't) that can keep your cost down. We had Teddi's surgery done a Michigan State Veterinary College, and it saved us possibly over $2000. I had a TOP NOTCH surgeon and excellent pre op and post op care. I would recommend my surgeon to ANYONE!!! 

Give Sadie a hug for me! This is a hard diagnosis to hear but it is not a death sentence. Dogs live long and do well with management or surgery depending on the dog and severity of the HD. I am no expert but if you have questions, I will do my best.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

My Scarlett, had a double FHO's 28 days apart last August. Today she's a normal fairly active girl. We've done our part to keep her weight down. If I can get access to her soon I'll snag some video of her running and playing.


----------



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies! This is such a difficult time and making these decisions stink. My vet has the same opinion on the TPO surgery even though he went that route with his own golden. He just has not seen enough really good cases with the TPO surgery although he said that was the surgery of choice in the past. He had just been to a seminar on hip dysplasia and also said the doctors putting it on had the same feelings about the TPO. I asked him straight out if Sadie was HIS dog which surgery would he choose - the TPO or FHO and he went with FHO. He does have a few dogs that have had the TPO (he doesn't do that surgery himself but refers to another local surgeon) and are doing very well. Unfortunately financially we cannot do the total hip replacement. Both her hips are "popping" with the right side being worse. Obviously the surgery is inevitable with the hip popping in and out of joint. The question is just when I guess. The FHO seems like such a radical surgery with cutting the top of the leg joint completely off. There is no going back once it's done so it's a hard decision to make on a 7 month old pup. How do you know this is the right thing to do, ugh. Then I don't know if I should do both at the same time? The vet said the advantage to that would be only one recovery versus 2, less expense for meds (antibiotics/pain). I am not concerned with the meds expense what so ever but going through the surgery twice at separate times would be tough. Sadie doesn't seem to be bothered by her hip problems at all. Keeping her on rest the next two weeks will be a challenge. She doesn't like to do "business" on the leash so I have been allowing her to walk freely throughout our small fenced yard while I supervise. Inside she's pretty calm and mellow except for cat chasing. I did email the woman who we bought her from - just a "golden puppies in the paper" deal as we were looking for a family pet/companion. This was her first litter, she had the mother and a friend had the father. I told her the situation with Sadie and advised her against breeding them again. I hope the other 10 puppies are ok and that they have not bred the pair since.


----------



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

*More questions on FHO and recovery*

To those who have had the FHO surgery what is the recovery like? Are they able to squat to potty and such? We have 3 steps to get to outside regardless of what door we take her out. Right now I am carrying her 54 lb butt up and down them since she is on "rest" for the next 2 weeks and her hip pops a LOT coming up those steps. The vet mentioned a "sling" with handles to help them get around after surgery. We have a crate for her now (36L 25W 27H) that we haven't used in some time but I imagine she will need to be crated after surgery. I am looking right now, planning ahead, at getting a larger one (54L 35W 45H). Would that be too large? So hard to think about but I am trying to figure out what would be best for Sadie when she is in recovery. I am a stay at home mom so I can be with her 24/7 during recovery. Of course I will be trying to pick up a part time job soon to pay for Sadies expenses (my husband is in automotive and laid off quite a bit lately). Any advice, experience or heads up on what a double FHO surgery is like would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Again FHO sounds horrible, but my surgeons description of the THR was not much better LOL It is a good surgery. If you can wait try to as long as possible. Do also the worst leg first as you may not need to do the other. Teddi was severe on her right, moderate on her left and she is just fine with one hip done. 

It is VERY hard to keep them quiet, but you will do it because you have to. Our vet said the largest crate we could find so she had PLENTY of room to turn around. We have a HUGE crate so that was not an issue. You might be able to borrow from someone with a BIG dog. I honestly think the surgery was harder on DH and I than on Teddi. She was in so much pain pre op, that with in days post op she was looking at me like 'can I go play? I don't hurt'. I am sure she was sore, but not in pain. It took her a couple weeks to get into her crate rest routine, and I asked my vet about MILDLY tranqualizing her to help her settle. He was not thrilled with that as he did not want her unsteady on her legs. I gave her an extremely low dose 1/2 - 1/4 of a 25 mg acepromazine tablet, I just wanted her to be able to relax. That was only needed at first then she got the routine and was fine. She was confined to crate rest for 6 weeks. Lots of bones to chew on. We stayed home, moved our TV to the living room so she would not be alone when we wanted to watch TV. We changed our routine for her. 

We were given slings to help support her for walking when she pottied, made sure she could not slip from her crate to the outside. You sound like you have things pretty much under control. Your schedule would be very nice for your dog. I worked full time but she was in her crate so we got through. The best advice I can give you, is ask LOTS of questions, and listed to the vet instructions and follow them to the "T". That can make or break the success of any surgery. If the vet says sling for 6 weeks no exceptions, then that is what you do. My vet says he had one failure, and that was not his fault or the dogs, it was the owners lack of following instructions. 

When I read your vet saying at continuing ed classes he attended the surgeons were also not recommending TPO's anymore. I wondered if my surgeon taught the class. He told me he does those, and was highly recommending vets to no longer consider that an option. 

Where do you live? I am in MI you mentioned auto industry, I had to ask. I can recommend a GREAT surgeon at MSU.


----------



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks again for so much help! I am actually in Northern Illinois. My husband works for a auto parts supplier (they make the seats). 

I would love to be able to wait a little while before doing the surgery as she doesn't seem to be in pain.........yet. I can actually hear her right hip pop at times now so it has gotten worse since it started a month ago. The left hip does it too but not nearly as bad. It almost at times sounds like someone purposely cracking their knuckles, yuck. Like I said it doesn't slow her down a bit. I had her off the leash and learned that isn't so good for rest - she saw a butterfly and lunged into a run instantly, I heard the "pop". So from now till the next vet visit in a couple weeks for a recheck she WILL be kept on leash in the yard. 

I am looking into getting the largest crate I can find so she will have room to recuperate.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow had an emergency FHO at the age of 7 months and a THR at the age of 11 months. If he could have had a THR at the age of 7 months, I think that would have been my choice. It wasn't an option and neither was the TPO. Shadow is now 7 years old and he is doing wonderful. The leg he had the FHO on is a bit shorter, and his tail really isn't centered very well! I smile when I watch him from behind. None of this stops him from doing anything really. He's fast!

Swimming is a great exercise for her. She will keep the muscle tone and stay fit and trim, which is important.

Oh, Shadow didn't use his crate, but I covered our hardwood floors with as much carpet as possible and made the room like an obsticle course. It kept him from moving around a lot. We even moved our family room to the livingroom and spent all of our time with him. I made a sling from a pillow case, but the canvas bags you carry wood in is a great option. Shadow learned the command, "Wait" at this time in his life!

I have photos from both surgeries if you'd like to know what to be prepared for.


----------



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

*I am interested in photo's, video.............*

or any personal experiences/advice! I want to be as well informed and prepared as possible for what is to come with Sadie. My email address is [email protected]. Feel free to email any information that would be useful on hip dysplasia treatment/management or the FHO surgery.

Thanks to all. This site has been a blessing for us!

Karla


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Scarlett's first hip "right one" was done a year ago this coming saturday. She was on some antibotic and rimadyl for two weeks TID post operation. The first week we carried her in an out for potty breaks. The second week we let her walk on her own. She imediately started using the leg which is good. I'm sure you vet has mentioned any concerns he or she has with a dog not using a newly operated on joint. If they haven't I'll try to explain. Basically if they dont use the leg properly as soon as possible theres a small chance they'll never put weight on it. Which leads to more physical and mobility issues than you started with since the dog will be putting weight on the other hip. To prevent this is Scarlett, we opted for a rather dramatic second surgery on her left hip just 28 days later. It two a go to months to recover to the point I felt really comfortable letting her play with other pups and all running. 

Now I can say we quite litterally saved a beautiful dogs life. She runs and plays like any other dog. Now she does get tired quicker, an isnt as quick as most goldens. 


As a side note and this is kinda funy or sick depending on how you see it. I just loved her baby soft undercoat as it grew back in post op, that a lil neekid buttcheeck she whined to have scratched @ 2:30 in the morning sometimes. 


-B!


----------



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for that info Brandon! In hearing some experiences of others I am not quite so overwhelmed by this any longer, just something that has to be done. I am thinking that is the way we will go - one leg at a time a short period of time apart. That way she will have 3 "good" legs to help support her potty breaks and such. 

That is funny about the soft new fur growing back! I am going to be sad that they will be shaving off all her "feathers" that are just now starting to grow. Sadie is just starting to look like a golden getting the longer feathers and now they will be gone, lol.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Now I can say we quite litterally saved a beautiful dogs life. She runs and plays like any other dog.
> -B!


I remember the first time I realized Teddi was really going to be just fine. I cried like a baby, I was so relieved! It is hard on us humans but their faces are so loving and then to see them without pain it is ALL worth it!


----------



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I remember the first time I realized Teddi was really going to be just fine. I cried like a baby, I was so relieved! It is hard on us humans but their faces are so loving and then to see them without pain it is ALL worth it!


I cannot wait to reach this point! We so love this little creature and are willing to do whatever it takes. I have to say that this breed is just amazing. She is the best behaved, most loving dog we have ever run across. 

My daughter keeps teasing me about the fact I always get "broken" animals. I swear "broken" animals and people seek me out, lol. I just had to put down our oldest cat (17 yrs old) he was diabetic and required twice daily insulin injections, my son chose THE sickest kitten at the pound and she needed antibiotics, fluids and syringe feedings the first week we had her (terrible URI) and then our last cat showed up magically on our doorstep pregnant and covered in frostbite. Of course I took her in, spayed her, etc and she now lives the life of luxury, lol. Her frostbite was so severe that part of her ear fell off..........I found it in my bed one morning - surprise!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Left hip is the FHO side.

Right hip is the THR side.

One photo is dated very soon after his surgery and it's one of them where he is walking down the street with the purple toy in his mouth.

He recovered pretty quickly from both surgeries and had me parasailing down the street. Well, he tried...

I did find it was uncomfortable for him when squatting to do you know what. At first I supported him, but he took over very quickly.


































http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v291/monocchi/THR FHO/6dd8f908.bmp 
I was a bit upset when my son took these photos, but they've come to help other owners who would like to know what to expect. 

The missing patch of hair on his back was for the THR. They placed a duragesic (sp) patch on his back for pain.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So that you can see he uses both his hind legs just fine. He runs like the wind and takes my breath away every time I see him go. He keeps up with Tucker without issue. Shadow is the darker of the two in this photo. Oops...should have resized this!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Gabby (my lab) had TPO surgery in April. She was 2.5 years old at the point it was done- my surgeon had done many (into the thousands of TPOs) and felt it was not too late for her to have it.

I would not do it again...she's really struggled since the surgery. I think it actually aggravated the arthritis already present. It also put more weight onto her hip that they couldn't do surgery. So...in short..I paid a lot of money and spent a lot of time to make my dog a LOT worse. They are trying to tell me that I need to do FHO on the other hip now and that's why she isn't better, but really, I think the TPO made her so much worse. 

She's on rimadyl 2x a day, gabapentin, cosequin, and adequan. She sees a chiropractor and swims three times a week.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Swimming is a great exercise for her. She will keep the muscle tone and stay fit and trim, which is important.
> 
> Oh, Shadow didn't use his crate, but I covered our hardwood floors with as much carpet as possible and made the room like an obsticle course. It kept him from moving around a lot. We even moved our family room to the livingroom and spent all of our time with him. I made a sling from a pillow case, but the canvas bags you carry wood in is a great option. Shadow learned the command, "Wait" at this time in his life!


Excellent post- so useful and full of good ideas.


----------



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Kimm! Did you do both surgeries at the same time or one leg then the other later?


----------



## kjh68 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear the TPO surgery didn't work out for Gabby. Maybe the FHO on the other side would help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kjh68 said:


> Thanks for the pics Kimm! Did you do both surgeries at the same time or one leg then the other later?


The FHO was done when he was only 7 months old. The total hip replacement was done when his growth plates had matured and that was at 11 months old. 

The surgeon who did the THR didn't push us to do it. He asked me a very important question. I knew from my answer that he needed this to be done. 

Shadow was not even a candidate for the TPO, which I think I'm glad about, but so much has changed. I was told by a Vet that the pups really have a lot more pain with the TPO. I think there may be a newer procedure they do now though and it may not be as painful???

We had no choice with the FHO. We were at the dog park and my son had just thrown a ball. Shadow ran for it and the hip popped right out of the socket. I called the Vet and rushed him in within minutes. There really was not socket, so when they tried to place it back in, it wouldn't stay. He came home with his hip swinging in the wind and had the surgery that Monday. He was fine! I was a wreck. He came in the house on three legs and ran right down a flight of stairs!

I'm glad Jill found my reply informative. I thought of another thing we did, we placed stairtreads on every stair in the house. It has helped even now. Tucker is a slipper! Shadow is extremely sure-footed.


----------



## simmesco (Oct 11, 2009)

Maggie is now 2 years old. Her first FHO was performed 01/06/09.
Her second FHO was performed 10/08/09. The first was a success and the second is in the beggining stages of recovery. I have created a diary at the following link http://sites.google.com/site/wncmanufacturedhomes/Home/maggie-s-hip-dysplasia


----------



## simmesco (Oct 11, 2009)

Maggie is now 2 years old. Her first FHO was performed 01/06/09.
Her second FHO was performed 10/08/09. The first was a success and the second is in the beggining stages of recovery. I have created a diary at the following link http://sites.google.com/site/wncmanufacturedhomes/Home/maggie-s-hip-dysplasia


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am going through problems with my 7yr.old, that needs a tpol, but i wanted to tell you , i had a golden girl, who at 6 months needed a tpo, this was in the early 1980's, she did great, had a slight limp, but just added to that babies quirk e ness, she was a doll, we lost her at almost 9 yrs. of age to bone cancer, but would had done it , with on doubt. best of luck, with your baby.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Meant to say with no doubt!!!!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

My Jake was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia at 5 months old. We waited till he was a year old to see if he was a candidate for a THR. He was not as he had very little bone there, so we went with a double FHO. My surgeon did them at the same time. The first few days of being home after surgery was rough, but it did get better. As soon as I got the OK from the surgeon (3 weeks post op), I got Jake in the pool. He swam every day. He is 3 now and you can not even tell he had the surgery. He runs and plays like a normal dog, and as long as I keep those muscles strong I don't anticipate any problems.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My samoyed Munchkin, had FHO at 2 or 3 years old*

We had rescued our Munchkin and the vet said she had tow of the worst hips he had ever seen. we opted to do an FHO on her worst hip first.

The vet said that MOST DOGS end up almost walking out after surgery as they were in more pain prior to the surgery, but our Munchkin was different.
I took off to be with her for about a week. Whenever we would assist her with a towel to stand up and go out to potty she would scream from the couch all the way out the front door. I cried and I think I was in as much pain as she. Munchkin stopped the crying after a week or so. We really had to keep pushing her to walk on it. I think she was more afraid than anything.
After about a month Munchkin finally walked on it. I only wish the vet hadn't said, "she really won't have pain," and I would have been alright.
Knowing what I know now I still would have done it to give Munchkin a pain free life-which she had until she was 12 years old and went to the bridge!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about this. As an owner of a 10 month old pup who's currently recovering from knee surgery (and will probably have to have surgery on her other knee relatively soon), I can understand how concerned and worried you probably are. I have no advice about the hip surgery, but I can tell you that puppies recover VERY quickly from surgery. It's no fun trying to keep a puppy calm after surgery, but it is very possible. 

Good luck with everything, and I hope your puppy starts to feel well soon. I'll be crossing my fingers that "bedrest" will help things out.


----------

